# Caos Dembelé: non si presenta all'allenamento del BVB



## Z A Z A' (10 Agosto 2017)

Situazione sempre più complessa quella di Ousmane Dembelé. L'esterno francese è, insieme a Coutinho, uno dei pretendenti al trono ora vuoto di Neymar e oggi ha buttato benzina sul fuoco. È stato lo stesso Bosz, allenatore del Borussia Dortmund, a confessarlo: _"Ousmane Dembelé non è venuto all'allenamento oggi. Non sappiamo perché. Abbiamo provato a contattarlo, ma non ci siamo riusciti."_
Proprio oggi il quotidiano francese Le Parisien aveva pubblicato la storia di un accordo imminente tra Barça e Dortmund per *130 milioni di euro*.
La notizia non potrà far piacere al Milan, visto che una partenza del gioiellino francese potrebbe blindare definitivamente Aubameyang.

*Anche secondo L'Equipe è fatta. Firma nelle prossime ore.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Agosto 2017)

Se lo vedono ho paura di rimanere veramente con il cerino in mano .


----------



## The Ripper (10 Agosto 2017)

sti ragazzini che hanno questi comportamenti...mamma mia...
20 anni fa sarebbero stati lapidati


----------



## VonVittel (10 Agosto 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Situazione sempre più complessa quella di Ousmane Dembelé. L'esterno francese è, insieme a Coutinho, uno dei pretendenti al trono ora vuoto di Neymar e oggi ha buttato benzina sul fuoco. È stato lo stesso Bosz, allenatore del Borussia Dortmund, a confessarlo: _"Ousmane Dembelé non è venuto all'allenamento oggi. Non sappiamo perché. Abbiamo provato a contattarlo, ma non ci siamo riusciti."_
> Proprio oggi il quotidiano francese Le Parisien aveva pubblicato la storia di un accordo imminente tra Barça e Dortmund per *130 milioni di euro*.
> La notizia non potrà far piacere al Milan, visto che una partenza del gioiellino francese potrebbe blindare definitivamente Aubameyang.



Merita di essere messo fuori rosa.

Aubameyang vuole tornare da noi, però almeno mostra un po' di rispetto per la sua attuale squadra.

Questo ragazzino si crede già superiore a tutto e tutti e si permette anche di compiere gesti di questo genere.


----------



## Mr. Canà (10 Agosto 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Situazione sempre più complessa quella di Ousmane Dembelé. L'esterno francese è, insieme a Coutinho, uno dei pretendenti al trono ora vuoto di Neymar e oggi ha buttato benzina sul fuoco. È stato lo stesso Bosz, allenatore del Borussia Dortmund, a confessarlo: _"Ousmane Dembelé non è venuto all'allenamento oggi. Non sappiamo perché. Abbiamo provato a contattarlo, ma non ci siamo riusciti."_
> Proprio oggi il quotidiano francese Le Parisien aveva pubblicato la storia di un accordo imminente tra Barça e Dortmund per *130 milioni di euro*.
> La notizia non potrà far piacere al Milan, visto che una partenza del gioiellino francese potrebbe blindare definitivamente Aubameyang.



Non so voi ma francamente sono stanco di giocatori e procuratori che con comportamenti di questo genere (se non peggiori), dichiarazioni pubbliche e altri mezzucci mettono le proprie società spalle al muro, come se i contratti da loro firmati valessero come carta straccia. 

Sarà che sto iniziando a essere un vecchio malinconico, ma non ricordo nel calcio degli anni 80 o 90, atteggiamenti di questo tipo (poi magari ce n'erano, ma non così eclatanti).


----------



## krull (10 Agosto 2017)

Questa é proprio una brutta mancanza di professionalità...un conto é chiedere la cessione, ma non presentarsi nemmeno e non farsi trovare...


----------



## Cantastorie (10 Agosto 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Situazione sempre più complessa quella di Ousmane Dembelé. L'esterno francese è, insieme a Coutinho, uno dei pretendenti al trono ora vuoto di Neymar e oggi ha buttato benzina sul fuoco. È stato lo stesso Bosz, allenatore del Borussia Dortmund, a confessarlo: _"Ousmane Dembelé non è venuto all'allenamento oggi. Non sappiamo perché. Abbiamo provato a contattarlo, ma non ci siamo riusciti."_
> Proprio oggi il quotidiano francese Le Parisien aveva pubblicato la storia di un accordo imminente tra Barça e Dortmund per *130 milioni di euro*.
> La notizia non potrà far piacere al Milan, visto che una partenza del gioiellino francese potrebbe blindare definitivamente Aubameyang.



Ci vedo tutto lo stile Barça


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Agosto 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Situazione sempre più complessa quella di Ousmane Dembelé. L'esterno francese è, insieme a Coutinho, uno dei pretendenti al trono ora vuoto di Neymar e oggi ha buttato benzina sul fuoco. È stato lo stesso Bosz, allenatore del Borussia Dortmund, a confessarlo: _"Ousmane Dembelé non è venuto all'allenamento oggi. Non sappiamo perché. Abbiamo provato a contattarlo, ma non ci siamo riusciti."_
> Proprio oggi il quotidiano francese Le Parisien aveva pubblicato la storia di un accordo imminente tra Barça e Dortmund per *130 milioni di euro*.
> La notizia non potrà far piacere al Milan, visto che una partenza del gioiellino francese potrebbe blindare definitivamente Aubameyang.



*Anche secondo L'Equipe è fatta. Firma nelle prossime ore.*


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Agosto 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Anche secondo L'Equipe è fatta. Firma nelle prossime ore.*



Raga qui finisce davvero che ci becchiamo Kalinic...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Agosto 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Anche secondo L'Equipe è fatta. Firma nelle prossime ore.*



E' finita, Kalinic sia.


----------



## The Ripper (10 Agosto 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Raga qui finisce davvero che ci becchiamo Kalinic...



non credo
ma come ho scritto milioni di volte, il BVB se avesse avuto possibilità di scelta, avrebbe venduto Dembelé, più facilmente rimpiazzabile di Aubameyang.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Agosto 2017)

Che colpo che fa il Barca mamma mia. Questo è un superpredestinato se riescono ad educarlo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Agosto 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Anche secondo L'Equipe è fatta. Firma nelle prossime ore.*



Olè. Addio Pierre, finiremo con Kalinic o qualche ruota di scorta tipo Falcao. Altro che punta dopo il 15


----------



## diavolo (10 Agosto 2017)

Offriamo Suso più soldi per Aubameyang


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Agosto 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Raga qui finisce davvero che ci becchiamo Kalinic...



Disastro


----------



## Snake (10 Agosto 2017)

ha detto pure che spera non sia successo qualcosa di brutto


----------



## Boomer (10 Agosto 2017)

Per quanto lo prendono? Edit. Letto ora , 130 ML di euro mamma mia.


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Situazione sempre più complessa quella di Ousmane Dembelé. L'esterno francese è, insieme a Coutinho, uno dei pretendenti al trono ora vuoto di Neymar e oggi ha buttato benzina sul fuoco. È stato lo stesso Bosz, allenatore del Borussia Dortmund, a confessarlo: _"Ousmane Dembelé non è venuto all'allenamento oggi. Non sappiamo perché. Abbiamo provato a contattarlo, ma non ci siamo riusciti."_
> Proprio oggi il quotidiano francese Le Parisien aveva pubblicato la storia di un accordo imminente tra Barça e Dortmund per *130 milioni di euro*.
> La notizia non potrà far piacere al Milan, visto che una partenza del gioiellino francese potrebbe blindare definitivamente Aubameyang.
> 
> *Anche secondo L'Equipe è fatta. Firma nelle prossime ore.*



Si sapeva che sarebbe finita così.


----------



## goleador 70 (10 Agosto 2017)

Ma che cavolo??!

Ma perché hanno aspettato tutto sto tempo per fare l'affondo su Aubameyang?!
Probabilmente allora mai è stato un obbiettivo sennò non si spiega averla portata così per le lunghe


----------



## rot-schwarz (10 Agosto 2017)

il giornale "die Welt" scrive
„Dembélé war heute nicht beim Training. Ganz ehrlich: Ich habe keine Ahnung, warum er nicht da war. Wir haben versucht, ihn zu erreichen und hoffen, dass nichts Schlimmes passiert ist“, sagte Trainer Peter Bosz. Nach Informationen der französischen Sportzeitung „l‘Equipe“ soll der 20-Jährige am Donnerstagmorgen nach Barcelona geflogen sein.

Dembélé non era in allenamento. Non ho minima idea perche' non si e' presentato. Abbiamo provato a contattarlo, ma non ci siamo riusciti, speriamo che non sia successo nulla di grave ( Allenatore Peter Bosz), Dopo si dice che il giornale francese l'Equipe ha communicato che il giocatore stammatina e' volato per Barcelona

credo che oramai e' del Barcelona


----------



## vanbasten (10 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se lo vedono ho paura di rimanere veramente con il cerino in mano .



meglio un kalinic in mano che un cesso a pedali come bacca


----------



## Snake (10 Agosto 2017)

*Dembele si trova a Parigi e attende il permesso per andare a Barcellona e completare il trasferimento*


----------



## Ruuddil23 (10 Agosto 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Situazione sempre più complessa quella di Ousmane Dembelé. L'esterno francese è, insieme a Coutinho, uno dei pretendenti al trono ora vuoto di Neymar e oggi ha buttato benzina sul fuoco. È stato lo stesso Bosz, allenatore del Borussia Dortmund, a confessarlo: _"Ousmane Dembelé non è venuto all'allenamento oggi. Non sappiamo perché. Abbiamo provato a contattarlo, ma non ci siamo riusciti."_
> Proprio oggi il quotidiano francese Le Parisien aveva pubblicato la storia di un accordo imminente tra Barça e Dortmund per *130 milioni di euro*.
> La notizia non potrà far piacere al Milan, visto che una partenza del gioiellino francese potrebbe blindare definitivamente Aubameyang.
> 
> *Anche secondo L'Equipe è fatta. Firma nelle prossime ore.*



Ecco spiegato il temporeggiare del Dortmund su Auba, 130 milioni non si rifiutano mai nella vita. Il gabonese e il francese hanno ruoli diversi ma non si può pensare di azzerare l'attacco in una sola estate e in ogni caso per Aubameyang avrebbero chiesto 100 milioni, visti i prezzi che girano.


----------



## Boomer (10 Agosto 2017)

Ah beh se Auba lo valutano 100 non è nemmeno avvicinabile.


----------



## Black (10 Agosto 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Situazione sempre più complessa quella di Ousmane Dembelé. L'esterno francese è, insieme a Coutinho, uno dei pretendenti al trono ora vuoto di Neymar e oggi ha buttato benzina sul fuoco. È stato lo stesso Bosz, allenatore del Borussia Dortmund, a confessarlo: _"Ousmane Dembelé non è venuto all'allenamento oggi. Non sappiamo perché. Abbiamo provato a contattarlo, ma non ci siamo riusciti."_
> Proprio oggi il quotidiano francese Le Parisien aveva pubblicato la storia di un accordo imminente tra Barça e Dortmund per *130 milioni di euro*.
> La notizia non potrà far piacere al Milan, visto che una partenza del gioiellino francese potrebbe blindare definitivamente Aubameyang.
> 
> *Anche secondo L'Equipe è fatta. Firma nelle prossime ore.*



se è confermata la notizia, ci resta solo il mister X di Mirabelli che posso pensare a questo punto sia Cavani


----------



## Raryof (10 Agosto 2017)

Ma il punto non è chi devono vendere ma Auba che fa? rimane in una squadra che sta smobilitando e non ha nessuna ambizione di vittoria? mi suona strano.. se poi decidono di venderlo l'anno prossimo lo vendono davvero in Cina e nessuno gli offrirà 80 mln.


----------



## Moffus98 (10 Agosto 2017)

Addio Pierre, benvenuto Kalinic.


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Agosto 2017)

Alla fine se un bambino di 20 anni si espone così e un uomo di 28 anni al massimo mette likes sui social chi volete che facciano partire? Era scontata la cosa. I giocatori si espongono tutti ormai per cambiare squadra tranne quando si tratta di venire da noi.


----------



## rot-schwarz (10 Agosto 2017)

il mercato oramai e' drogato, cifre pazzesche e esagerati, menomale che f&m hanno iniziato il mercato giugno/luglio, ma quanti soldi avrebbero speso in agosto il doppio?


----------



## Boomer (10 Agosto 2017)

Oddio pare che l'everton voglia prendere Kalinic. Speriamo.


----------



## goleador 70 (10 Agosto 2017)

Intanto su Top Calcio 24 il giornalista Maurizio Dallo' al telefono con Andrea Longoni ha affermato che il Milan ufficializzerà il 18 agosto un centravanti di livello non da scudetto, ma da Champions! Nessuno tra quei nomi usciti..fonte attendibilissima afferma..e aggiunge tanta roba!

Scusate l'OT


----------



## wildfrank (10 Agosto 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Situazione sempre più complessa quella di Ousmane Dembelé. L'esterno francese è, insieme a Coutinho, uno dei pretendenti al trono ora vuoto di Neymar e oggi ha buttato benzina sul fuoco. È stato lo stesso Bosz, allenatore del Borussia Dortmund, a confessarlo: _"Ousmane Dembelé non è venuto all'allenamento oggi. Non sappiamo perché. Abbiamo provato a contattarlo, ma non ci siamo riusciti."_
> Proprio oggi il quotidiano francese Le Parisien aveva pubblicato la storia di un accordo imminente tra Barça e Dortmund per *130 milioni di euro*.
> La notizia non potrà far piacere al Milan, visto che una partenza del gioiellino francese potrebbe blindare definitivamente Aubameyang.
> 
> *Anche secondo L'Equipe è fatta. Firma nelle prossime ore.*



Addio PEA ...


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Agosto 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Situazione sempre più complessa quella di Ousmane Dembelé. L'esterno francese è, insieme a Coutinho, uno dei pretendenti al trono ora vuoto di Neymar e oggi ha buttato benzina sul fuoco. È stato lo stesso Bosz, allenatore del Borussia Dortmund, a confessarlo: _"Ousmane Dembelé non è venuto all'allenamento oggi. Non sappiamo perché. Abbiamo provato a contattarlo, ma non ci siamo riusciti."_
> Proprio oggi il quotidiano francese Le Parisien aveva pubblicato la storia di un accordo imminente tra Barça e Dortmund per *130 milioni di euro*.
> La notizia non potrà far piacere al Milan, visto che una partenza del gioiellino francese potrebbe blindare definitivamente Aubameyang.
> 
> *Anche secondo L'Equipe è fatta. Firma nelle prossime ore.*



Speriamo che la dirigenza, come credo, abbia le idee chiare e le trattative ben avviate. Voglio ben sperare...


----------



## Moffus98 (10 Agosto 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Intanto su Top Calcio 24 il giornalista Maurizio Dallo' al telefono con Andrea Longoni ha affermato che il Milan ufficializzerà il 18 agosto un centravanti di livello non da scudetto, ma da Champions! Nessuno tra quei nomi usciti..fonte attendibilissima afferma..e aggiunge tanta roba!
> 
> Scusate l'OT



Sentito anche io, a questo punto rimangono 6 nomi: Falcao, Lewandowski, Benzema, Aguero, Sanchez, Cavani.


----------



## goleador 70 (10 Agosto 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Sentito anche io, a questo punto rimangono 6 nomi: Falcao, Lewandowski, Benzema, Aguero, Sanchez, Cavani.


Mi gioco tutto su Aguero o Cavani


----------



## Boomer (10 Agosto 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Sentito anche io, a questo punto rimangono 6 nomi: Falcao, Lewandowski, Benzema, Aguero, Sanchez, Cavani.



Falcao è fattibile. Lewa no. Benzema non credo con chi giocherebbe il real? Aguero sarebbe un sogno. Sanchez è in scadenza quindi chissà forse? Cavani mi sa che vogliono troppi soldi e ha rinnovato ad Aprile.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Agosto 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Sentito anche io, a questo punto rimangono 6 nomi: Falcao, Lewandowski, Benzema, Aguero, Sanchez, Cavani.



Tranne forse Falcao, gli altri sono nomi da Scudetto


----------



## Moffus98 (10 Agosto 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Intanto su Top Calcio 24 il giornalista Maurizio Dallo' al telefono con Andrea Longoni ha affermato che il Milan ufficializzerà il 18 agosto un centravanti di livello non da scudetto, ma da Champions! Nessuno tra quei nomi usciti..fonte attendibilissima afferma..e aggiunge tanta roba!
> 
> Scusate l'OT



E se fosse uno tra Griezmann e Muller?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (10 Agosto 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Addio Pierre, benvenuto Kalinic.


Non sono così convinto. 
Forse per auba è finita davvero. 
Ma ci sono falcao e cavani(se come sembra il psg prende anche mbappe)


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (10 Agosto 2017)

Secondo me i nomi possibili sarebbero: 
Falcao, Cavani(se abbassa le richieste d'ingaggio) e Sanchez


----------



## Boomer (10 Agosto 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Tranne forse Falcao, gli altri sono nomi da Scudetto



Solo con la punta non vinci. Ti serve un intero organico comprese le riserve e l'allenatore. Però si Falcao è sotto gli altri giocatori e non mi sembra un profilo alla Mirabelli Fassone.


----------



## Buciadignho (10 Agosto 2017)

A Falcao e Cavani preferisco nettamente Kalinic, sono due giocatori che hanno superato i 30 anni con maxi stipendi e difficilissimi da rivendere che poi non mi fanno esaltare tanto più di Kalinic. Aspettiamo e speriamo in qualcosa di meglio di questi tre...


----------



## Moffus98 (10 Agosto 2017)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> A Falcao e Cavani preferisco nettamente Kalinic, sono due giocatori che hanno superato i 30 anni con maxi stipendi e difficilissimi da rivendere che poi non mi fanno esaltare tanto più di Kalinic. Aspettiamo e speriamo in qualcosa di meglio di questi tre...



Ti prego, dimmi che non l'hai detto davvero. Tu preferisci Kalinic a Cavani?


----------



## vincenzo1981 (10 Agosto 2017)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> A Falcao e Cavani preferisco nettamente Kalinic, sono due giocatori che hanno superato i 30 anni con maxi stipendi e difficilissimi da rivendere che poi non mi fanno esaltare tanto più di Kalinic. Aspettiamo e speriamo in qualcosa di meglio di questi tre...



ok,leggo che tanti schifano Falcao o addirittura Cavani,allora veramente vi meritate pavoletti e matri.


----------



## Gito (10 Agosto 2017)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> A Falcao e Cavani preferisco nettamente Kalinic, sono due giocatori che hanno superato i 30 anni con maxi stipendi e difficilissimi da rivendere che poi non mi fanno esaltare tanto più di Kalinic. Aspettiamo e speriamo in qualcosa di meglio di questi tre...



 Non ci credo...


----------



## Buciadignho (10 Agosto 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ti prego, dimmi che non l'hai detto davvero. Tu preferisci Kalinic a Cavani?



Alla grande anche!!


----------



## Snake (10 Agosto 2017)

Tornate on topic.

*Intanto il Borussia ha emesso un comunicato ufficiale dove afferma che l'offerta del Barcellona non corrisponde al valore del giocatore e all'attuale situazione economica del mercato europeo ed è stata quindi rifiutata. *


----------



## Smarx10 (10 Agosto 2017)

Più e più volte nelle interviste Mirabelli e Fassone hanno ripetuto "Il mercato degli attaccanti non è ancora partito, aspettiamo e vediamo". Dubito che questo tipo di trasferimenti li colga di sorpresa, anzi molto probabilmente quello che aspettavano era proprio la partenza di un effetto domino per potersi inserire e prendere un grande attaccante. Io resto fiducioso


----------



## Smarx10 (10 Agosto 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> Tornate on topic.
> 
> *Intanto il Borussia ha emesso un comunicato ufficiale dove afferma che l'offerta del Barcellona non corrisponde al valore del giocatore e all'attuale situazione economica del mercato europeo ed è stata quindi rifiutata. *



Il mercato sta impazzendo..


----------



## emamilan99 (10 Agosto 2017)

Il giocatore perfetto sarebbe thmas muller: forte fisicamente, ha esperienza europea, segna tantissimo e sopratutto sa fare sia l'esterno che la seconda punta che la prima punta


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Agosto 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> Tornate on topic.
> 
> *Intanto il Borussia ha emesso un comunicato ufficiale dove afferma che l'offerta del Barcellona non corrisponde al valore del giocatore e all'attuale situazione economica del mercato europeo ed è stata quindi rifiutata. *



Il tutto oramai va oltre la follia.


----------



## Buciadignho (10 Agosto 2017)

Ma che ci fate con Cavani ad esempio? Ha fatto 30 anni a febbraio, costa oltre 60 milioni guadagna 20 milioni lordi ed al Psg tranne l'ultima stagione ha sempre segnato meno di 20 gol in campionato (campionato FRANCESE!!!!!!)...
Mossa assolutamente senza senso per me, stiamo a vedere cosa succede


----------



## Raryof (10 Agosto 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> Tornate on topic.
> 
> *Intanto il Borussia ha emesso un comunicato ufficiale dove afferma che l'offerta del Barcellona non corrisponde al valore del giocatore e all'attuale situazione economica del mercato europeo ed è stata quindi rifiutata. *



E così di punto in bianco il talento di turno viene ormai a costare 150 mln di €, 300 miliardi.
Noi siamo leggermente in ritardo eh, leggermente, anni fa il cifrone era 70-80 mln, ora con 70-80 mln ci prendi una riserva del Real, Paccorata.


----------



## krull (10 Agosto 2017)

Mah...o arriva uno gigantesco oppure arriva na ciofeca imho


----------



## Buciadignho (10 Agosto 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E così di punto in bianco il talento di turno viene ormai a costare 150 mln di €, 300 miliardi.
> Noi siamo leggermente in ritardo eh, leggermente, anni fa il cifrone era 70-80 mln, ora con 70-80 mln ci prendi una riserva del Real, Paccorata.



Si infatti, i prezzi sono raddopiati di punto in bianco... proprio quando abbiamo ricominciato ad investire.


----------



## koti (10 Agosto 2017)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma che ci fate con Cavani ad esempio? Ha fatto 30 anni a febbraio, costa oltre 60 milioni guadagna 20 milioni lordi ed al Psg tranne l'ultima stagione ha sempre segnato meno di 20 gol in campionato (campionato FRANCESE!!!!!!)...
> Mossa assolutamente senza senso per me, stiamo a vedere cosa succede


Quando c'era Ibra faceva l'esterno e, considerando i gol nelle coppe, raggiungeva tranquillamente i 25/30 gol stagionali. L'ultimo anno da punta centrale 49 gol in 50 partite. Robetta in effetti.


----------



## Casnop (10 Agosto 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> Tornate on topic.
> 
> *Intanto il Borussia ha emesso un comunicato ufficiale dove afferma che l'offerta del Barcellona non corrisponde al valore del giocatore e all'attuale situazione economica del mercato europeo ed è stata quindi rifiutata. *


I giornali catalani intanto fanno sapere che, ove non dovesse riuscire il colpo su Ousmane Dembele, il Barcellona per il ruolo punterebbe alternativamente su Angel Di Maria del Paris Saint Germain o Yannick Ferreira-Carrasco dell'Atletico Madrid. È cominciata la rumba.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Agosto 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> Tornate on topic.
> 
> *Intanto il Borussia ha emesso un comunicato ufficiale dove afferma che l'offerta del Barcellona non corrisponde al valore del giocatore e all'attuale situazione economica del mercato europeo ed è stata quindi rifiutata. *



sanno che il barca ha appena ricevuto 222 milioni per neymar...oggettivamente se Mbappe ne vale 180 Dembelé ne deve valere 150...
Poi diciamocela tutta, il BVB avrebbe il vantaggio di un contratto firmato e regolare che scade fra 4 anni per cui se non vogliono cedere il giocatore possono tirare quanto vogliono il prezzo..mica ha il cartellino appeso...

Detto ciò, prezzi ridicoli..giusto oggi pensavo che se cotechino vale 100 milioni noi per Suso almeno 70 dovremmo chiederli..


----------



## koti (10 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> sanno che il barca ha appena ricevuto 222 milioni per neymar...oggettivamente se Mbappe ne vale 180 Dembelé ne deve valere 150...
> Poi diciamocela tutta, il BVB avrebbe il vantaggio di un contratto firmato e regolare che scade fra 4 anni per cui se non vogliono cedere il giocatore possono tirare quanto vogliono il prezzo..mica ha il cartellino appeso...
> 
> Detto ciò, prezzi ridicoli..giusto oggi pensavo che se cotechino vale 100 milioni noi per Suso almeno 70 dovremmo chiederli..


Quel cesso di Lemina 20 e molti avrebbero venduto Suso a 30.


----------



## Superpippo9 (10 Agosto 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il tutto oramai va oltre la follia.



Ma siamo sempre stati qui (e giustamente anche) a criticare la nostra società negli ultimi anni ma nessuno adesso evidenzia il modo dilettantesco con cui il Barcellona ha gestito la cessione di Neymar con conseguente caccia al sostituto? i sostituti li dovevano fermare prima (e non mi vengano a dire che non sapevano niente di Neymar-PSG perché un trasferimento del genere non si fa in un mese), adesso con 222 mln appena incassati cosa si aspettano dai club ai quali chiedono i giocatori?!? e soprattutto non ci fanno la morale sul comportamento di Dembelè?!?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Agosto 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> Tornate on topic.
> 
> *Intanto il Borussia ha emesso un comunicato ufficiale dove afferma che l'offerta del Barcellona non corrisponde al valore del giocatore e all'attuale situazione economica del mercato europeo ed è stata quindi rifiutata. *


130 milioni di euro non corrispondono al valore del giocatore? Qualcosa va fatto; non è possibile continuare così, con un mercato drogatissimo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Agosto 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Quel cesso di Lemina 20 e molti avrebbero venduto Suso a 30.



Ma per certi aspetti pure io ero per la cessione, e diciamocela tutta, fino a inizio Luglio 30/35 aveva un senso in un mercato dove abbiamo preso calhanoglu a 25 e Kessie a 30..ma adesso che è tutto impazzito non esiste che vendi uno come Suso a 35 se poi per prendere uno simile te ne chiedono 80..

Qua stiamo rasentando il ridicolo..per fortuna alla fine il prezzo lo fa sempre il mercato..come Cairo ben sa, puoi chiedere 100 milioni per Belotti...ma se te ne offrono massimo 60 o prendi quelli o nisba..


----------



## Casnop (10 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> sanno che il barca ha appena ricevuto 222 milioni per neymar...oggettivamente se Mbappe ne vale 180 Dembelé ne deve valere 150...
> Poi diciamocela tutta, il BVB avrebbe il vantaggio di un contratto firmato e regolare che scade fra 4 anni per cui se non vogliono cedere il giocatore possono tirare quanto vogliono il prezzo..mica ha il cartellino appeso...
> 
> Detto ciò, prezzi ridicoli..giusto oggi pensavo che se cotechino vale 100 milioni noi per Suso almeno 70 dovremmo chiederli..


La stampa catalana riferisce che il Borussia starebbe già negoziando il presunto sostituto di Dembele, Maxwel Cornet, il francese scheggia del Lione. Sarà, ma costui pare piuttosto una alternativa proprio di Aubameyang. Si vedrà.


----------



## Pit96 (10 Agosto 2017)

Ecco, scelta peggiore del Barcellona (per noi) non poteva esserci... che rabbia


----------



## The Ripper (10 Agosto 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> Tornate on topic.
> 
> *Intanto il Borussia ha emesso un comunicato ufficiale dove afferma che l'offerta del Barcellona non corrisponde al valore del giocatore e all'attuale situazione economica del mercato europeo ed è stata quindi rifiutata. *



la parte importante è che hanno ammesso 2 cose:
- che il barça ha fatto un'offerta, per cui VUOLE il giocatore
- che per prendere un giocatore dal BVB adesso devi pagare caro... altro che "Aubameyang con 70mln lo prendi"

Direi di depennare Aubameyang dalla lista dei possibili arrivi al Milan per questi 2 motivi soprattutto.


----------

